# Amature MMA fight from Middle Tennesse State University!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is an amature fight from MTSU!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/325080/mtsu_mixed_martial_arts_fight/


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2006)

Keep throwing hatmakers until one lands


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Keep throwing hatmakers until one lands


 
Yes you could tell they were amatures.  However, I always find those kind of fights interesting to watch.  They may be a little closer to what you might encounter on the street.


----------



## thetruth (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope the spectators didn't pay much to see that sort of crap. 

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 12, 2006)

thetruth said:


> I hope the spectators didn't pay much to see that sort of crap.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 

Think the spectators should have been _paid_ to watch!


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Dec 12, 2006)

heh, I like the jumping attack the black dude uses...


----------



## Odin (Dec 12, 2006)

that was poo....

I kinda know what the white guy was trying to do, he knew the black guy had heavy hands so he was trying to stay on the outside.......someone needs to tell him what counter punching is.....or kicking....or what a takedown is ( :


----------

